

Facial Recognition Shows Why We Need Records on Police Use of Biometrics - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2015/08/san-diegos-facial-recognition-program-illustrates-why-we-need-information-police

======
MrTonyD
I worked for a company helping WalMart get facial recognition working in their
stores - with Big Data to cross reference their identity with other data. So
when I read about the new WalMart stores with "smart carts" to personally
price items for you - I see something that will be used to maximize profit
based on what the billionaries who own WalMart think you can pay. We need much
more regulation of business in general. (Denmark has employees on boards - but
that isn't enough.)

